
Moody's downgrades Tesla's corporate family rating to B3. Outlook is negative - ColinFCodeChef
https://www.moodys.com/research/Moodys-downgrades-Teslas-corporate-family-rating-to-B3-senior-notes--PR_381481
======
terragon
This is the same Moody's that was fined $864 million for handing out
fraudulent ratings for its own benefit; so I would take their ratings with a
rather large pinch of salt.

------
aiCeivi9
EULA to read an an article? Well that is something new.

